# Burton AK oven mitt, Black Diamond mercury mitt or Marmot Expedition??



## wwwebster (Dec 24, 2013)

Not sure if you like Dakine or not but their gloves tend to be really warm for decent prices.

Dakine Warmest Mitts


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I've never been impressed with the quality of Burton gloves. Cloudveil used to make a great down mitten. You may also want to check Black Diamond.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Black Diamond or Marmot. I've had good luck with the BD leathers. Marmot I haven't tried but they are made generally for moutaineering which means they put more effort into making a solid glove. 

In general I look at gloves made from companies who have a moutaineering bent anymore. The quality is just better. Hestra gloves are the only ones I'll buy with confidence that are made for skiing and snowboarding. 

Dakine gloves? Those things are short lived piles of crap. I have never come close to getting a full season out of a pair. They work in a pinch but their lifespan is short. Not even close to the quality of what the op is asking about.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

Both black diamond and Marmot both make great gloves. Speaking from ice climbing, Marmot tends to a bit more durable but has less dexterity due to their bulk but since you are snowboarding dexterity doesn't really matter as much.


----------

